# Lost chili con carne receipe



## djf419 (Jan 11, 2004)

About 30 years ago I had what I believe was a Pillsbury cookbook that has a section called "Crowd Size Meals".  In that section was a receipe for Chili Con Carne.  The receipe started out with 4 lbs of ground beef and I think about 10 medium sized onions, chili powder, sugar, etc.  I recall living in a frat house and making this chili on a regualr basis.  It is a great receipe, but I have lost the cookbook and receipe.  Is there anyone that may have this cookbook and receipe? :?:


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2004)

*Chili for a Crowd*

Hi djf,

Welcome to Discuss Cooking.  This is the closest I could find - is it similar??

4 pounds ground beef 
8 medium onions, chopped (4 cups) 
4 cans (28 ounces each) whole tomatoes, undrained 
4 cans (15 to 16 ounces each) kidney beans, drained and liquid reserved 
1 can (15 ounces) tomato sauce 
3 tablespoons chili powder 
2 tablespoons sugar 
1 tablespoon plus 1 1/2 teaspoons salt
(garnish with sour cream, jack cheese, fresh salsa or just fresh cilantro)


1. Cook beef and onions in 8-quart Dutch oven or stockpot over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until beef is brown and onions are tender; drain.

2. Stir in tomatoes, bean liquid, tomato sauce, chili powder, sugar and salt, breaking up tomatoes. Heat to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer uncovered 1 1/4 hours. 

3. Stir in beans. Simmer uncovered about 15 minutes, stirring occasionally, until desired consistency.

Of course I have to garnish my chili with a little sour cream, a little jack cheese, and either a spoonful of homemade salsa or some fresh cilantro. 

I guess depending on appetize and what else was being served I'd guess this would serve about 10 - 15 people.


----------



## Dove (Jan 11, 2004)

*lost chilie con carnie receipe*

You sure can't ask "where's the beef?" on this one.
If you make it and like it let us know.
How many would this feed?
Dove  8)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2004)

LOL Dove - it does have a hunk of cow in it doesn't it?  I added about how many it would serve - I'm not absolutely sure though.  (hope you had a wonderful Sunday!) and GO PANTHERS!!


----------



## ironchef (Jan 12, 2004)

go eagles!!! sorry


----------



## carnivore (Jan 12, 2004)

*OT*

unfortunately my Chiefs lost yesterday, so i can't join in the superbowl excitement.  Go...whoever!!!

Actually, since we lost to the Colts, I hope they win it all just so i can say we had a good team but lost to the world champions.


----------

